# After Life



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

A RVing couple made a deal one night in their motorhome that whoever died first would come back and inform the other of the afterlife. Their biggest fear was that there was no afterlife.

After a long life, the husband was the first to go, and true to his word, he made contact, Mary....Mary"

"Is that you Fred?"

"Yes, I've come back like we agreed."

What's it like?

"Well I get up in the morning, I have sex. I have breakfast, off to the golf course, I have sex. I bathe in the sun, then I have sex twice more. I have lunch, then another romp on the golf course, then sex for the rest of the afternoon.

After supper,golf course again. Then I have sex until late at night. The next day it starts all over again.

"Oh, Fred!! you surely must be in heaven!!!

Not exactly, I'm a rabbit on a golf course in St Andrews , Scotland


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: Sorry Jim. We've had that too. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

You could at least humour me John  
Must try harder ... :lol: :lol:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Scotjimland said:


> You could at least humour me John
> Must try harder ... :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: But just as good the second time around. :lol: :wink: :lol:


----------

